# flaky skin



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Please tell me why my goat has flaky skin? I caught her and put her on the milk stand. I noticed that her skin seems to be flaking.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

may be a mineral defenciency problem...

suggest aloe vera juice, or selenium/vit e


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

could very well be..... :wink: 

Have you de-louced lately?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say what everyone else said! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Could be lice...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Zinc deficiency can cause flakey skin. What everyone else said as well.


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I noticed on of my does had that when I pulled her undercoat out with a slicker brush. Hmm...never noticed it with my others though.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Feed em aloe. mine eat the plant so I dont have to skpie the water :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

flx seed helps with skin issues too.
beth


----------

